# Aloha



## Rogue (Oct 1, 2006)

Finally decided to "join up" i have been on this site every day for two weeks and just couldnt stand it all the fun i was missing


----------



## kingfisher1 (Oct 1, 2006)

well welcome
and let the party begin!


----------



## thorin81 (Oct 2, 2006)

Rogue said:


> Finally decided to "join up" i have been on this site every day for two weeks and just couldnt stand it all the fun i was missing



I am so sure that you couldn't stop laughing.... WELCOME!! This is a great source for all your technical theatre needs. Stay in touch, and keep up with it all. It will be definitely beneficial!!

Cheers - and see you tomorrow


----------



## CHScrew (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome to CB. What is your history with technical theater?


----------



## Rogue (Oct 4, 2006)

i'm not the most experienced, i'll admit that up front. so here is my very short techie bio. Freshman: Run Crew. Sophmore: SM. Junior: Run Crew, this summer, SM. As a senior, i was supposed to SM a show. The actors quit... 90% of my experience comes from musicals. So, that's all folks.


----------

